# King Barney dual action polisher



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi folks,

I've seen this DA mentioned before but just wanted to add my 2 cents. Mine arrived a while ago and for the money it's a great machine. Sturdy and solid, not cheap and plasticky. Of course it's not a brushless motor for that money, but they supplied me with two replacement brushes. Comes with a good hard plastic carry case with storage for a few pads, and a whole load of pads–*not sure about actually using them but the microfibres will be handy I'm sure 

Machine polishing is great, go for it! :buffer:

Alex


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah they are good, I've got the tectake one which is the same thing. Great value for money although not as cheap as they used to be 

The pads you get with it are alright, don't last that long but they are good enough. Had mine a year and still got loads of pads left


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Yeah they are good, I've got the tectake one which is the same thing. Great value for money although not as cheap as they used to be
> 
> The pads you get with it are alright, don't last that long but they are good enough. Had mine a year and still got loads of pads left


Cool, I got mine from Duke Handel Germany. Good to know their pads are alright, actually they sent me some wool pads as well and I'm not sure what they're for. I think buffing maybe? They are velcro fastened pads but the pad side is like a soft wool, white in colour. Would I use that for buffing off wax?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Nope , wool pads are for heavy cutting. Dont use them at all, no need for them, if foam gets the job done. If you dont know what are you doing wool pads can create a lot of holograms on the paint.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Had mine for some time now but not really used it due to time and space constraints. Yeah as Fallenangel said, wool pads are for cutting so dont use them for polishing. I find the Kingbarney works really well with Hex Logic pads


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

Haha good to know...! That would have been a disaster :lol:

I got 3 x Hex Logic pads for £14 on eBay, not Chemical Guys ones. They seem OK

eBay 3 for 2 pads


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone in the meantime had more experience or feedback on the kingbarney polisher?
In case you have one or have used, how are the pads? Would they be good for a first time user?
Im looking into getting a polisher and this would be my first polisher and first time doing this kinda of work on paint and i also can't spend much unfortunately. This kit seems interesting for the amount of accessories it brings, but i still want something that would get the job done and lasted me for a decent time.

Thanks!


----------



## Hangman3 (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought one of the King Barney machines towards the end of lest year, and as a total newbie to DA polishing, have been pleased with the results. I found that the pads are wearing out quite quickly though. The black waffle ones I used for cutting are rubbed right out, The orange ones I use for polish are breaking up and I have used the white ones for buffing after wax. Is that due to poor quality or my inexperienced use of them? Also, are the Flexipad ones on EBay a better quality as the cost a lot more?
Also again, Are the different coloured pads that came with the machine related to particular jobs as when I wrote & asked the supplier, they just wrote "As the add sais, they are all for polishing", So not at all helpful.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

I also found their description of the pads not very helpful, at least on a english translated version i saw. But i thought that the orange pad was the one for cutting, that's what i saw with other brands =/ but others go with a different color scheme, it can be confusing.

Honestly, the pads falling apart doesn't seem good and i have read that the pads on the kingbarney are not great, just ok. Still, i have read people using other well known brands of pads that had the same thing happen to them but i couldn't get a definite idea of what caused it, some say it can be too much pressure, not enough or pad saturation/too much product. Maybe someone else can tells us what could have caused you the issues with the pads, i would like to know also.


----------

